# pedigree bloodline?



## armanilove (Oct 11, 2007)

I was looking around at all the forums on this site and am still unsure how to get the bloodline information from the pedigree certificate?
he is registered with the ADBA


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Can you post a copy of the ped on here?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

post the pedigree or that registered names of the parents and grand parents


----------



## armanilove (Oct 11, 2007)

*bloodline*

PARENTS
"steel" 77200j- 54
"mia ss corona" 62600m- 87

GRANDPARENTS
"wolfgang" 74600g- 00
"little miss bandit" 89100f- 60
"40 street black" 17100j- 82
"bam bam" 17100j- 80

I tried to scan the pedigree but could size it down enough to paste it here


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

You can go onto online pedigrees and see if the parents are listed on that site


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

This link should help you get started:

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=102767

This is for another dog which is out of Wolfgang & Little Miss Bandit.

Little Miss Bandit is also Wolfgang's dam.

Mostly scatter bred game lines out of these two. Couldn't find the other dogs listed.


----------

